# dont read this its not interesting



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Well if you've got a canoe it would be kinda silly because they can fill up with water, SOT kayaks would be my preference but even then I've paddled in 25-30 knot winds last year and its not that much fun but by god its a good workout.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Call Eric.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

its tompsons beach


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

flatjackbream said:


> its tompsons beach


mate suggest you list your Location in your profile so it shows, as many on the forum are interstate and will not have a clue on that beach

you can do in the User Control Panel [at upper left] >>> Profile >>> Location, enter something >>> Submit


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

My 'thort'.
Dumb idea dude. 
Might be a nice soft sandy bottom, but I bet your kayak isn't soft and sandy when it smashes you on the head and knocks you unconcious, and you possibly drown.
Maybe just take up skishing instead.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

GregL said:


> My 'thort'.
> Dumb idea dude.
> Might be a nice soft sandy bottom, but I bet your kayak isn't soft and sandy when it smashes you on the head and knocks you unconcious, and you possibly drown.
> Maybe just take up skishing instead.


 Come on where's your sense of adventure,the beach he's talking about might get 2foot wind swell/chop if a cyclone was blowing,i know scarey stuff :lol: 
A lot less dangerous then surfing a sucky little beach break and pulling into a nice little closeout barrel


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

im not goin on my . im not goin in bloody cylclone i will have the saftey gear. i wanna test the handling in ruff condition for the experiance incase i get stuck in a seriouse postion one day. i need to know what i can do what the craft will handle . i could forget the idea go out one day the wind picks up and not know what my skills are in the ruff or what the craft can do. it would be a good experiance and fun . i will take every step of saftey that is possible. how is any different from ppl taking on rapids . whos gonna save a knocked out fella drownig in the rapids. thats stupid. please explain how this is any different.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

flatjackbream said:


> im not goin on my . im goin in bloody cylclone i will have the saftey gear. i wanna test the handling in ruff condition for the experiance incase i get stuck in a seriouse postion one day. i need to know what i can do what the craft will handle . i could forget the idea go out one the wind picks up and not know what my skills are in the ruff or what the craft can do. it would be a good experiance and fun . i will take every step of saftey that is possible. how is any different from ppl taking on rapids . whos gonna save a knocked out fella drownig in the rapids. thats stupid. please explain how this is any different.


No different then taking on rapids,surfing shallow reefs,street skating,free climbing the list goes on,some people just have their own opinion and i say stick it up them and go for it


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Come on where's your sense of adventure,the beach he's talking about might get 2foot wind swell/chop if a cyclone was blowing,i know scarey stuff :lol:
> A lot less dangerous then surfing a sucky little beach break and pulling into a nice little closeout barrel


Fair call, I don't know the beach, and yeah, two foot is nothing.
The original post is now gone.....and what's left is now in French. 
I'm stepping out of this one... :twisted:


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

how do pull a post wanna scap this talk and just do it


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

. lol shorly they need to make a remove post button. some times ppl say silly things that need to be removed.lol


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i will edit tittle dont read but i think that will make it worse. :lol:


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i shall edit dont read. it may make it :lol: worse


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The three tenors?


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Mate this post wouldn't have anything to do with a certain brand of smoke you mentioned in a trip report
would it :lol:

If you want to delete the post ask the mods to do it for you I'm pretty sure they can help


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

no there was a jk sign next to that . its on main page when you google canoe fishing :lol: they the ppl that arrrrrrrrrh never mind i will edit dont read


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

the joys of suffering from disleckisca


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

so if was to say lets go in the rapids on a yak or go in shark infested waters on a yak or go in the surf in a yak of go try catching a 40lb tuna in a yak . its ok to do that but not to take a canoe in ruff weather with other ppl incase of an accident in 2 ft of water on a sandy beach in the bay is stupid. I just dont understand why every one thinks its a bad idea. is it because its a canoe and not a yak. is that it . are you racist against canoes


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

cheers mate you understand what im saying


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

o really is that what it is i didnt know i couldnt spell very well . geeee thankx mate. sorry for a learning disabitly i didnt know it was a crime. i make lots of money building tunnels tho does that make it ok. dont mean to be rude but can you . i shall end it there.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Awe right won in Inglish.

Spelling and grammar are wonderful things if you want to get the message across.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

anyway fish are the bite


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

is any of the local creeks holding any decent fish?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

2 more what?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

ok


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

shall i go fishing in canada


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Bugger!

I just posted an interesting reply, to what I thought was an interesting question.....and my text went! its gawwn! vanished!

Oh well, back to the point. I don't think rough weather testing of a canoe is a good idea. Its on my list of things not to do in the next 35 years.

Have fun mate, but be safe 

cheers Andybear


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

flatjackbream said:


> is any of the local creeks holding any decent fish?


Eprapah and Moogarapum are a little vacant at the moment, though there seems to be a plague of small sharks around.
The Logan is a little better, though the fresh water might shut it down for a few days.

I thought there might be a few flatties around the southern islands, but last weekends efforts didn't pay out.

If you're worried about spelling mate, install firefox - it has a built-in spell checker.

BTW: This is the spot FJB mentions. It's pretty shallow.
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&ie ... 6&t=h&z=18

Don't worry about deleting topics mate - let it ride. Sometimes, some gems can come out of the most unlikely places.

Red.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I smell a rat. :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

DAMM,
YOUVE STOLEN THE TITLE OF MY UPCOMING AUTOBIOGRAPHY


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Make sure you wear protective clothing


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

that is the funniest thing i have seen in weeks :lol: . i think im lost on this topic now but i have just bought an out rigger for the canoe. casting deck and electric motor next :shock:


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

im looking at some yaks get a new one at wholesale price from a local boatbuilders friend. whats the best one to buy?


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sure you could afford Yvette


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i dont understand how this has gone from a simple question on a task to find what a vessel can and cant do, to rude insults and animal sex. [moderator: post edited to remove inappropriate content].


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't take it too personally Flatjackbream.....After a while you will work out that it is just how things are done around these parts... ;-)

There are other places on the interwebby thingy that will take you more seriously....

Bart70


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

sorry dude, I didn't know what you wanted to do with the yak


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

no apollagy needed. im not crying on my key board .


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i am impressed by the amount of hits on this thread tho. ppl must love funny insults


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

No, its just entreegin seeeng what you well rite neckst.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

didnt you say you are gonna step out of this one?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

point taken


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I love how Red's map shows "tranquil waters retirement village" next to this storming, dumping beach


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

leftieant said:


> flatjackbream said:
> 
> 
> > didnt you say you are gonna step out of this one?
> ...


 point taken . it does say don't read its not interesting


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still trying to work it out myself. The title has changed twice, a new member has hit 50 posts almost in a single thread, it's gone from safety advice to humour to beastiality to literacy (not all in that order) and I'm still checking to see where it ends up.

Personally I think one of the old hands has re-registered under an alias to make life interesting......or it's someone who's going make AKFF life interesting regardless....once they've worked out what makes the place tick....and I think they not far off doing that! :lol: :lol:

Lets see what evolves.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Buff typing with his elbows.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

chech out that marine myth thread its very interesting ive posted somethin you should read. it actually makes sense


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah t i just hope no one jumps on and stuffs it up with something silly to say . thats what this thread is for


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

flatjackbream said:


> yeah t i just hope no one jumps on and stuffs it up with something silly to say . thats what this thread is for


Are you sure you're not Kevin Bloody Wilson?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

:lol: no just some one who knows very little , but has an opinion on everything . im good at catching bream on a nice winters night and northern blue fin tuna on a hot summers day.thats about it


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

eric said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think one of the old hands has re-registered under an alias to make life interesting.
> ...





scater said:


> Buff typing with his elbows.


Honest ***** its not me








Besides I actualy do have dyslexia so I know how to spell it  ;-) 
F7 is my best friend :lol: 


flatjackbream said:


> the joys of suffering from disleckisca


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

gra said:


> flatjackbream said:
> 
> 
> > i dont have a lot of money im a minimum wage earner with lots of hungry kids to feed
> ...


yep back on minimum wage now tho sucks


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

yes you all got me im actually a banker that cant spell


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

flatjackbream said:


> yes you all got me im actually a banker that cant spell


Lets hope your good with numbers then ;-)


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

would you like to open an account


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> Two words for the old timers:
> 
> Lively lures
> :shock:


Has that same air methinks


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

gra said:


> flatjackbream said:
> 
> 
> > yes you all got me im actually a banker
> ...


Tanker? Canker? Hmm...what else rhymes with it?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

im good at catching bream on hard body lures and bait . i love flicking the sp around , they feel pretty good to cast. i tried those 2 and 3 inch gulp prawns . they worked ok got a few hits with them. is there any sp that a bream will just hammer at first sight. just started using them the 2 months. ive got a few moses peach flatties heap of pike but only a few beam. just wants some more opinion on sp


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Depends significantly on the locality, water quality, temperature, and lighting mate.

I generally like a small black/grey squidgy fish with a red tail as a starting point, really lightly weighted.. don't think they make them any more though, and I'm down to my last couple.

Red.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

going back to the w . your hubby still does it as all males do. its a very natraual topic if would like to discuss it im very happy to. there are lots of different ways of doing it to.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i had a brouse in bcf and found a few of that description


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

OK I WONT 8)


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

im fishing shallow grounds . rocks sand yabbie and small bait fish . can you get a yabbie sp in a yellow or go for something with action to it


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

whats a dictonairy?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

gra said:


> flatjackbream said:
> 
> 
> > going back to the w . your hubby still does it as all males do. its a very natraual topic if would like to discuss it im very happy to. there are lots of different ways of doing it to.
> ...


no that was 4 patwa


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

flatjackbream said:


> can you get a yabbie sp in a yellow


Yeah, check out the 'storm twitching nipper'.
http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription

Red.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

patwah said:


> Terrible way to mix up your w's and b's


 this one here mate see its very funny


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You might notice they go off the bite after a while too.....


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

storm twiching nipper who makes it?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

well i didnt start that topic but like i said im then happy to discuss it


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

this happens when you have an argument with a woman . you know your in the right . you didnt start the argument and yet its turned back on you. you kinda like nagging wives in a small way. its very funny. get in the kitchen and cook me some food.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, I didn't read any of it.
Now what ?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

no this should end in about an hour.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

blahger said:


> Make sure you wear protective clothing


Hey Blagh, they Any good?


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

kas said:


> blahger said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you wear protective clothing
> ...


yeah gotta be careful to keep them clean, fungus can be a bitch


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah got that problem with my thongs . ant ideas?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

10 more to go ppl


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

1 more to go ppl


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

flatjackbream said:


> storm twiching nipper who makes it?


Storm.

Red.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

My challange is complete. i had a bet with friend of mine. he uses this site on a regular basis. he posted a thread that got no post and bugger all views. i told him i could do better then that. so he placed a wager. the bet was if i got 1000 views and 100 post in less then a week , he would give me his old crappy canoe cause he just upgraded to a new yak. i thank you all in helping win this wager even tho you all had no idea. it wasnt to hard just talk bull. put dont read not interesting. some thing about dont read not interesting that makes you wanna check it out hey. any way cheers.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Flattie , it has been amusing , you should have held out for 2000 hits and 200 posts and he would have thrown in his wife as well :shock: :shock: ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

flatjackbream said:


> My challange is complete.


That you, Horse?

Red.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

gra said:


> Fair dinkum, what a banker..


 :lol:



flatjackbream said:


> yeah got that problem with my thongs . ant ideas?


I hope you mean the ones that go on your feet! :shock:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

flatjackbream said:



> My challange is complete. i had a bet with friend of mine. he uses this site on a regular basis. he posted a thread that got no post and bugger all views. i told him i could do better then that. so he placed a wager. the bet was if i got 1000 views and 100 post in less then a week , he would give me his old crappy canoe cause he just upgraded to a new yak. i thank you all in helping win this wager even tho you all had no idea. it wasnt to hard just talk bull. put dont read not interesting. some thing about dont read not interesting that makes you wanna check it out hey. any way cheers.


Just mention Schapelle Corby next time you have a bet like that ;-)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Then ...

I too am a victim of a conspiricy?.........

Choice! cheers all andybear


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Funny thing is, I don't feel like a victim....

If I keep making silly short meaningless posts like this one, I too will get a large number of posts up my sleeve :shock:

Cheers all andybear


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

flatjackbream said:


> yes you all got me im actually a banker that cant spell


Are you from Atherton?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

flatjackbream said:


> My challange is complete. i had a bet with friend of mine.


You have also resolved a bet us Mods were having.

You were right guys a fine example of a "Forum Troll", too much time, no idea and just wants to waste peoples time with no intent to contribute constructively to a forum.
Looks like I owe the rest of the Mods a Beer, I had odds on it was a 9 year old trying too hard


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Buff said:


> You were right guys a fine example of a "Forum Troll", too much time, no idea and just wants to waste peoples time with no intent to contribute constructively to a forum.
> (


With that CV he has the credentials to become a Mod :twisted:

Anyway i feel he has contributed entertaiment value.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

*Edit. Wrong thread. :S


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

hey ppl. just giving an old reel service. i soaked the reel in degreaser to get rid of the grease then i soaked in luke warm water then i soaked it in vinegar, that dissolves the sand. then again in luke warm soapy water. then again in warm water. then replaced the drag washers with boot leather. put reel grease in it. works a treat. the boot leather wont last long but its the best drag on a reel you can get. just replace it every few weeks. lucky i kept them old work boots hey.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Buff said:
> 
> 
> > I owe the rest of the Mods a Beer
> ...


 wax on wax off . wax on wax off. wax on wax off ;-)


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

no its an old wind surfers trick it does dissolves sand. you can research it if you like.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

8)

10 to go fjb.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

gra said:


> flatjackbream said:
> 
> 
> > hey ppl. just giving an old reel service. i soaked the reel in degreaser to get rid of the grease then i soaked in luke warm water then i soaked it in vinegar, that dissolves the sand. then again in luke warm soapy water. then again in warm water. then replaced the drag washers with boot leather. put reel grease in it. works a treat. the boot leather wont last long but its the best drag on a reel you can get. just replace it every few weeks. lucky i kept them old work boots hey.
> ...


if its ok with you fellas i would like to hang around. i have gained an interest in the yak. i would like to learn more about the sport. if not i could just provide entertainment with this stupid thread that goes no where?


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Shell sand (calcium carbonate) actually dissolves (eventually) in vinegar. Beach sand (silicon dioxide) doesn't.
> 
> I had to Google it.


dunno mate not a hs2 mc2 nerd . i done it a few times it does work and gets rid of all the crap in your reel.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

you can try it for an experiment if you like . use an old crap one. try the boot leather washer.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

flatjackbream said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Shell sand (calcium carbonate) actually dissolves (eventually) in vinegar. Beach sand (silicon dioxide) doesn't.
> ...


they say a diesel wont run on petrol either mate but it will. dont believe everything you read especialy me :lol:


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Mr Flatjackbream

I see you are keen to become a member of the AKFF family, in one of your post you mentioned
fishing the Redlands Shire. It seems you are not far from the Gold Coast, next Wed August 4th
the Gold Coast AKFF members have a social meet at Emerald Lakes Golf Club, it kicks off at 4.30 pm
you should try to attend as myself and others would definately learn from some of your fishing tips and 
experience's,and vice versa, it;s a good night with plenty of laughs, see you there

Cheers Dave


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

mehi said:


> Mr Flatjackbream
> 
> I see you are keen to become a member of the AKFF family, in one of your post you mentioned
> fishing the Redlands Shire. It seems you are not far from the Gold Coast, next Wed August 4th
> ...


a weekend one would suit me better. let me know when one comes up please.


----------

